# Help required, Douglas Crombie, Elgin



## thetailer (Nov 27, 2006)

Would anybody who know`s the above please get in contact please as the gentleman haha is my future father in law and he would love to get in contact with his old shipmates, any good story`s wouldn`t go amiss. He is a good friend of Ian Crossling`s if that`s any help. Served on the RFA Grey Rover and others. Please contact me.(Thumb)


----------



## thetailer (Nov 27, 2006)

Help required, Douglas Crombie, Elgin 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Would anybody who know`s the above please get in contact please as the gentleman haha is my future father in law and he would love to get in contact with his old shipmates, any good story`s wouldn`t go amiss. He is a good friend of Ian Crossling`s if that`s any help. Served on the RFA Grey Rover and others. Please contact me.


----------

